# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  نحوی کار کردن با پروتکل SNMP؟

## AlirezaBahredar

از دوستان کسی هست که با این پروتکل (SNMP ) کار کرده باشه.....یا مثالی داشته باشه؟

----------


## nilufari

از INDY استفاده کن ... در این باره قبلا مفصل بحث شده ( جستجو کن !)

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

> از INDY استفاده کن ... در این باره قبلا مفصل بحث شده ( جستجو کن !)


دوست عزیز خوبم.....این توصیه رو من به شما می کنم....

1-بنده خودم واقفم که indyهمچین component ای داره ولی حتی توی مثال های خود indy هم در مورد SNMP صحبتی نشده.

2-تا زمانی که به یک موضوع اشراف کامل نداری (حتی نمی دونی بالفرض SNMP برای چی استفاده میشه) اظهار نظر خواهشا نفرمایید.

3-اون مواردی که شما می فرمایید در سایت صحبت شده تنها در زمینه idTCPServer وidTCPClientویا نهایتا idSMTP هست و به هیچ عنوان از SNMP صحبتی به میان نیومده.

----------


## Identifier

با استفاده از مثال ضمیمه شده میتوانید MIB II را مانیتور کنید.
میتونی از اینجا  هم چندتا مثال دیگه هم گیر بیاری
موفق باشید

----------


## nilufari

پسر خوبم ...
من فقط خواستم تورو راهنمائی کنم ... تو این انجمن قرار نیست که همدیگرو  ضایع کنیم ...
در ضمن :
1- اگر واقفی چرا می پرسی !
2- خدا امثال شما ... را براه راست هدایت فرماید و پولی هم به جیب ما برود . (راستی شما چجوری فهمیدید من اشراف ندارم ! )

----------


## faramarz1360

ميشه يكي يه سمپل استفاده از snmp ‌(  گرفتن اطلاعات  oid  از يه سوئيچ)  در سي شارپ به من بده
ممنون

----------


## maryamho

يه سمپل استفاده از snmp ‌( گرفتن اطلاعات oid از يه سوئيچ) در سي شارپ...خوااااااااااااااااا  اااهش

----------


## lemoff

سلام دوست عزیزم
این مطلب شما خیلی عالی بود فقط یه مساله برای سی شارپ یا سی ++ هم همچین مثالی که ساده و مفهوم باشه جایی سراغ دارید
بازم ممنونم از زحمتتون عالیه

----------


## Mask

اول ابنکه پست قدیمی رو نیارید بالا. دوم اینجا بخش دلفی هست. کسی سیشارپ کار نمیکنه. برید بخش مربوطه سوالتون رو مطرح کنید.

----------

